# Near Death Experiences



## ReformedChristian (Jun 5, 2013)

Just curious what is everyone's take on Near Death Experiences? possible? Demonic? I been reading up on the subject lately and find of it of interest. Now I take the position of Luke 16 that at the point of death there is no coming back once you die judgment is set. Your thoughts?


----------



## Need 4 Creed (Jun 5, 2013)

I think they can be a combination of demonic, human consciousness and God. 

God is a God of mercy, he is sovereign and if he chooses to reveal himself in the final moments, there is nothing in scripture to suggest he can't or won't.


----------



## Vladimir (Jun 5, 2013)

These experiences are visions, which are mostly symbolic. God chooses to reveal truth about Him in a way that we can best understand.


----------



## A5pointer (Jun 5, 2013)

Not sure what you mean about the craze of ND experiences but they are just that "near". They are being sold as death experiences. I attend a weekly bible reading with Roman Catholics. The 5 other men in the group cannot get how I can be so sure that the claims cannot be true. It amazes me that they believe people can "die" and come back. Most of the stories I have heard are comforting with everybody regardless of belief in God and are nice, fuzzy, light and warm experiences. Very comforting to say the least. I saw the author of a recent book on FOX news recently. God wanted her to come back even though she pleaded with him to stay unlike the rich man. I always say to them that if they are walking and talking now they obviously did not die by definition. And of course as the writer says, "it is appointed to die once.............. Demonic? no Delusional at best? yes


----------



## Skyler (Jun 5, 2013)

Here's an article from Steve Hays at Triablogue that may be helpful:

http://triablogue.blogspot.com/2011/04/evaluating-ndes.html


----------



## sevenzedek (Jun 5, 2013)

When the brain and body come under extreme circumstances, the mind will sometimes try to make sense of its experiences. Sometimes, this will produce out of body experiences and journeys in the mind. For instance, Air Force pilots have been known to have such experiences after having been in the centrifuge. Because of the strange experiences that can occur, people are inclined to count these as spiritual experiences.


----------



## Loopie (Jun 5, 2013)

sevenzedek said:


> When the brain and body come under extreme circumstances, the mind will sometimes try to make sense of its experiences. Sometimes, this will produce out of body experiences and journeys in the mind. For instance, Air Force pilots have been known to have such experiences after having been in the centrifuge. Because of the strange experiences that can occur, people are inclined to count these as spiritual experiences.



I never had that experience from the centrifuge! 

What I did get were the Geasles (red dots on your skin that look like measles, but are the result of broken blood vessels in the skin due to high G-forces).


----------



## sevenzedek (Jun 5, 2013)

Loopie said:


> sevenzedek said:
> 
> 
> > When the brain and body come under extreme circumstances, the mind will sometimes try to make sense of its experiences. Sometimes, this will produce out of body experiences and journeys in the mind. For instance, Air Force pilots have been known to have such experiences after having been in the centrifuge. Because of the strange experiences that can occur, people are inclined to count these as spiritual experiences.
> ...



I don't think everybody has the same experience as you. I heard some people have them while others don't.


----------



## sevenzedek (Jun 5, 2013)

It is really too bad that people seem to be more willing to put their trust in books like 30 Minutes in Heaven than the words of scripture. The words of scripture ought to be informing our understanding of the scriptures rather than the other way around. This error is how satan deceives people when he transforms himself into an angel of light. Experiences can become the deceptive light of truth. Not all facts are truth. A person's experiences may be a fact, but they may also be deceptive facts.


----------



## The Calvinist Cop (Jun 5, 2013)

> I lean toward 'poppycock' and 'balloon juice.'



I agree. Shared Pychosis caused by a stressful event or other issues.
During my training in the military, we under went forced sleep and sensory deprivation (those were realistic Hallucinations), but no book or talk show circuit for me


----------

